

A Unity Dev's Thoughts on the New Graphics APIs - moomin
http://aras-p.info/blog/2015/03/13/thoughts-on-explicit-graphics-apis/

======
CmonDev
Which one?

1) Unity _3d_

2) [http://unity-linux.org/](http://unity-linux.org/)

3) [https://unity.codeplex.com/](https://unity.codeplex.com/)

~~~
aras_p
First! Though the actual product is called "Unity", not "Unity3d"...

